# Kelco Ultra silk and de-mat spray



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just wanted to share my latest AMAZING find, I dare say it is better than the IOD, and less expensive, what's not to love...

it is the Kelco Ultra silk conditioner and de-mat spray and we've been using the Pro-gold shampoo, I've been diluting it in these plastic-jar things I bought for dog shampoo/conditioner and doing 2 treatments of conditioner and her coat has been really receptive to it, she looks clean and fluffy for longer....

Even though she gets a bath every week, lol (allergies..me!)

If you are looking for something new, as its always great to switch it up every few months.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Where do you find it at Kara?:ear:


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Kara,

This post came just in time. Lillers is matting up and I am having a heck of a time finding her something that works but also fits my requirements of natural and earth friendly. It will be a miracle if I can find something to make her coat super silky without silicone and dimethicone. I wasn't able to get ingredients on the demat spray, but the ones on the ultra silk looked really good.

I ordered the dematting spray from amazon, so fingers crossed! Also, how scented are these products? I looked up the Gold shampoo, did you know its for thickening and making coats more wiry? 

Meghan


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Good grief - not another product to try?? :lalala: I do NOT hear you, do not, do not........ Some people buy bags and toys for their dogs - I buy hair products!! I have a couple that I have liked a lot so far, but I'm just sure there is an even better one around the corner! :laugh: Have a box of Nature's Specialty products sitting here that just came last week - going to try them out today when I bathe Augie. Last time I boarded Augie (they also have a grooming business), they sprayed something on him that made him clean feeling and nice smelling for days, and so easy to comb. So I went in to find out what it was and we were spraying stuff all over the place. But I could not find the 'fragrance' that I had smelled on him. And the gal who had groomed him wasn't there the day I went back so we thought it must be a combo of two or three things. And they were IOD products and expensive, but I did buy a spray, though I don't think it was the same thing they had used. He just didn't feel the same or smell the same.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I looked up the Gold shampoo, did you know its for thickening and making coats more wiry?


Really? I didn't catch that whole 'wiry' part, but I will say her coat looks fluffier/thicker, but then I follow it up with 2 diluted conditions and then the demat spray right before blow dry, mainly on the spots where she tends to mad, neck/harness area, rear! lol

Meghan, I went through SOOOO many products during blowing coat and the best thing you can do is just keep it conditioned. I would just condition her coat in between baths and that seemed to help. I did put a mink oil product on her once that worked, but she looked greasy.

The smells aren't too strong, they are more 'clean' smelling and not so much flowery/perfumy ....I wasn't crazy about the smell during bath time, but after she was all dry and brushed, she just smelled clean. She *usually* has to RLH after I put any spray on her and try to wipe it off on the couch, but she doesn't do that with the demat, so the smell mustn't bother her too much.

I originally found that when I was looking for flea repelling shampoo that wasn't chemicals..and I *almost* bought the Dr. FL 33 or the aloe vera soap, but I didn't. I wasn't sure about the tea trea oil because I am sensitive to it and I worried it would trigger an allergy. *sigh* But I may revisit that and just really DILUTE it a whole lot..



> Good grief - not another product to try?? I do NOT hear you, do not, do not........ Some people buy bags and toys for their dogs - I buy hair products!!


ound:ound:ound:
That's hilarious!!! Hey, I buy sewing machines and overlock machines, and sergers and coverstitch machines (and well, you get the picture) some new and some collector's machines, lol..I am finding it harder and harder to pass of new machines and OLD machines to my husband, I think he's catchin' on...lol

And shampoo and make up? Yeah...I've got a problem in those areas, too. In fact, I was just looking at my many half filled bottles and wondering if I should toss them or ???...

I am pretty picky with Gucci because soft manageable hair for her is LESS work for me!!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh and I'll email you the ingredient list in the AM, my DH is asleep and I dare not disturb him, he has a hernia and has been restless for days and not feeling good, so I don't wanna turn the light on to find it in my stockpile 

Kara


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is where I saw the "wiry" thing:
http://www.kimlaubecoshop.com/progold501freeshipping.aspx

I wouldnt think that would be desirable, but maybe in the grooming world it means something different. The shampoo does have a lot of protein, which is great for thickening hair and making it more healthy.

I am really excited that maybe I could use these shampoos! They have a hypo one as well and a "Plum white: for white coats.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I originally found that when I was looking for flea repelling shampoo that wasn't chemicals..and I *almost* bought the Dr. FL 33 or the aloe vera soap, but I didn't. I wasn't sure about the tea trea oil because I am sensitive to it and I worried it would trigger an allergy. *sigh* But I may revisit that and just really DILUTE it a whole lot..
> 
> I have the Earthbath Tea Tree and Aloe shampoo and I really like it, I am so sensitive to scents and I don't think its bad at all. http://www.petco.com/product/5757/E...nd-Aloe-Vera-Totally-Natural-Pet-Shampoo.aspx
> Since you have a specific sensitivity to Tea Tree, I don't know how you would fare, but I think it is pretty subtle.
> ...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation , and I may still try the tea tree oil products, it has been awhile since I've been around it and it may have been something else that day, never know with me. lol

Meghan, blowing coat sucks no matter what, l will say it is the only spray that Gucci hasn't tried to rub off of her and when she dries she doesn't have an obnoxious perfumy smell. I do need to find a shampoo to repel fleas that we both can love though...

its always something on my list!!

Kara


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Have you tried the Apple Cider Vinegar? Its very hippy crunchy but seems to work well when I do it. I havent found a flea yet-but well see!! :biggrin1:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Just a comment about the protein shampoo/conditioners - these are great in moderation but if you're bathing more than once every three weeks, you should think of using something else and rotating the the protein in like every second or third bathing. Too much protein in the hair can actually weigh it down, causing it to break! Also, it's totally fine to use grooming products with silicone, just the same way as I mentioned above. I bathe my guys once every 2-3 weeks, and after their baths I spritz them with grooming spray and then apply a small amount of Moroccan Oil. This is a great detangler product made for humans, but I've found that it is great for their coats and prevents them from easily matting and tangling. I use about a quarter-sized amount for the entire coat of each dog!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll have to try that, I've used the moroccan oil on my hair, but I haven't tried it on her...a little bit goes a long way, which is good..that oil is $$

Kara


----------

